# Spring fert



## Blay (Oct 24, 2020)

If I applied a fall fert in October when is a good time for spring fert
Thanx


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

All depends. Was the October application the only fertilizer you did for fall? What did you apply? At what rate did you apply it?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Also depends if you just did a reno or an overseed.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Most likely sometime in April or May...but optimal timing will vary based on a lot of variables. The questions above are a good start.


----------



## Blay (Oct 24, 2020)

I applied Jonathon Greene fall plus I overseeder.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

How much total nitrogen did you apply this Fall? It's important to know in order to give a better answer.

If you only applied 0.5lb N, then you would likely want to apply fertilizer earlier in the Spring. If is was 2-3lb N them you could wait until May/early June to apply.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Harts said:


> … I would do a nitrogen blitz in the Spring with Urea and do weekly apps of 0.25lb N to encourage it to fill in…


^+1 on @Harts reply on previous post.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=454998#p454998

Edit: You'll have to feed the new-grass early spring, then cut-down on the nitrogen mid spring to prevent too much top growth from the more mature grass. Make your final fast release nitrogen in late spring. You'll have to find the balance of nitrogen feedings between the young and mature grass.


----------



## Blay (Oct 24, 2020)

I applied .6 lbs per 1000,and btw thanx for all the useful info.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

If that is all the nitrogen you applied through the fall you might see the lawn lacking in color and growth next spring.

You would likely benefit from a few light applications of a fast N in early-mid spring to help with thickening the overseed. And I'm sure the existing mature grass would benefit from spring nitrogen as well. Don't go too crazy but a few light apps should help being you didn't provide very much N this fall.


----------



## Blay (Oct 24, 2020)

I plan on spoon feeding in the Spring, but if I cut my fert rate down what do i set my spreader at ?


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Blay said:


> If I applied a fall fert in October when is a good time for spring fert
> Thanx


Id do it sometime between Easter and the middle of May.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Blay said:


> I plan on spoon feeding in the Spring, but if I cut my fert rate down what do i set my spreader at ?


You'll have to experiment. It depends on the spreader and the fertilizer. You want it low enough that it doesn't come out faster than needed, but open enough so it comes out properly. Put half the amount of fert you plan to use in the spreader for a given area. Try a low setting, like 2 or 3 on Scotts spreaders and fertilizers. If it doesn't really come out, make the opening bigger. You should be able to cover the entire area with half the amount. Throw back at least to your previous wheel tracks, but not significantly beyond. Remember the setting, rough spacing, and walking speed. Use it again for that fertilizer if it worked well. If not, adjust slightly on the next refill. Generally best to cover each area twice with half the desired amount of fert, in perpendicular directions.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

If you have snow mold I would add a little extra dose of fertilizer


----------

